# I love freebsd



## darkshadow (Nov 17, 2008)

it have been 7 month when I first install freebsd , it is lovely  and realy suite your need ,,,,I love it , thank you for opening this forum now we can share our Idean I have some experince in setup freebsd for desktop ( wirless ,auth ,xserver ) and I can help in adminstration section subversion apache and other issue ,, love you freebsd viva for freebsd


----------



## arust (Nov 17, 2008)

me too


----------



## abarmot (Nov 17, 2008)

i think each one present here loves FreeBSD


----------



## Daemony (Nov 17, 2008)

*[font="Comic Sans MS"]Well, finally it happened![/font]* :beergrin​
A lot of forums on the Internet that discuss FreeBSD, but *[font="Tahoma"]OFFICIAL[/font]* Forum of FreeBSD Project - *that's realy cool*!

My personal congratulations to all fans and developers of FreeBSD system with the event!


----------



## yks (Nov 17, 2008)

*Congrats!*

With FreeBSD for 6 years already. It was sometimes a real hard way to go searching the world for a solution to a problem, and for many it was the threshold that prevented using FreeBSD as main system. Now hopefully the number of grateful and devoted users will grow, because finally the great OS FreeBSD has got its own single place to share problems and get answers. We thank the developers for their grand job every day by using it  and now we've got the possibility to thank them here.
Hold on guys!


----------



## Qaz (Nov 17, 2008)

me too


----------



## smooth (Nov 17, 2008)

FreeBSD all the way


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2008)

Ever since 3.1 or 2, can't remember exactly anymore 

And looking at the amount of postings in a short period a forum like this was much needed


----------



## ninjaslim (Nov 17, 2008)

FreeBSD all the way!


----------



## kevinbin (Nov 18, 2008)

very very very .......love
:e


----------



## Johnny (Nov 18, 2008)

hoho~~!! up up!!


----------



## marcrosoft (Nov 18, 2008)

Roll call, checking in!


----------



## robertclemens (Nov 19, 2008)

<3.


----------



## bluesoftail (Nov 20, 2008)

Several years ago I read about all the available flavors of linux then discovered freebsd, built my first server with it and now its on my desktops. FreeBSD is awesome!


----------



## cmc4bsd (Nov 20, 2008)

I always come back to FreeBSD since 2.4, and it 
always works, running 7.0 on a Dell PIII 500 mhz
now and I never even think of it as an old machine.

My workstation .


----------



## bestwc (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, every body loves freebsd


----------



## rliegh (Nov 22, 2008)

With the possible exceptions of Linus, Theo and Matt.


----------



## developer (Nov 22, 2008)

love too~~

But install the ZendStudio hava a little error...


----------



## ninjaslim (Nov 23, 2008)

I doubt even Theo or Matt would put their dislike at that of the level of dislike for Linux.  Linus hates all of Unix, particularly BSD of the specificity of the different BSD operating systems.  He likes an all-inclusive system, but that doesn't seem to be working well.


----------



## tecer (Nov 23, 2008)

ninjaslim said:
			
		

> I doubt even Theo or Matt would put their dislike at that of the level of dislike for Linux.  Linus hates all of Unix, particularly BSD of the specificity of the different BSD operating systems.  He likes an all-inclusive system, but that doesn't seem to be working well.



let linus go on hating his BSD,BSD isn't dying for his hate


----------



## sT4k3 (Nov 24, 2008)

FreeBSD - forever! ))


----------



## corebug (Jun 12, 2010)

*Hey, FreeBSD !*

I LOVE FREEBSD ! ! !
I've never seen such a stable, reliable OS with such a flexible and configurable environment to meet all our servers needs: routing, NATing, firewalling, web/file/database/authorization servers etc...
VIVA FreeBSD !


----------



## corebug (Jun 12, 2010)

tecer said:
			
		

> let linus go on hating his BSD,BSD isn't dying for his hate



Why compare two OS's ? Is this a just another holywar topic LinuPS vs. FreeBSD ? I suppose, no


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Now, freebsd is my favorite desktop where i install openbox, virtualbox-ose+xp, roxterm, firefox, thunderbird.


```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #9: Sat Mar 27 15:06:39 CST 2010     
[email]root@mybsd.zsoft.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```


----------



## mgp (Jun 13, 2010)

God uses FreeBSD!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 13, 2010)

I am in love with it <3


----------



## ah7013 (Jun 14, 2010)

FreeBSD is great! Best OS in the world!!! :e


----------



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually, I *hate* FreeBSD! x(

I hate it, so much, that I wana learn it, upside down! :beergrin :beergrin


----------



## vertexSymphony (Jun 15, 2010)

FreeBSD FTW â™¥


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

I just saw this thread and wanted to make a correction; Where did someone ever see Linus hating FreeBSD? Or BSD in general? Because I have seen Linus, actually SAYING, that not only did he love it, but that his REAL inspiration for Linux, was not Minix, but SunOS. (Watch Revolution OS, he says that his inspiration for doing Linux was that he LOVED the environment he had at school, and wanted that at home, and only could find Minix, and it wasn't suitable, and so he decided to do his own, and when the guy asking him asked what OS he used and loved, he answered SunOS, which is BSD).

SunOS and it's relations to BSD are fairly clear, but, just because I'm new here and don't know how many Unix History geeks are here other than me, I'll elaborate:

In the early days, Unix was used a lot at Berkeley, and EVERYTHING we now love about it, was probably something you can trace back to Berkeley, because some of the most amazing Hackers and Programmers in the World, seemed to start there. I've heard people say that a lot of big companies started in Garages... Well, a lot of GOOD ones started at Berkeley. (Like Steve Wozniak, the best Hacker on Earth who can design not only software but Hardware too! AND make it work!!) Anyway, Bill Joy, who did a lot of the work on Unix at Berkeley after Steve Wozniak and Steve Jobs had left, started this amazing idea there that other colleges and Berkeley working on Unix might someday mean something more.

They basically invented the idea of Open Source, other than the fact that the code they were messing with was AT&T (American Thieves and Thugs) Unix Code, and required a License, but, they shared it with other Source Licensed schools and so on, and what we now see in Free Software, could probably be traced back there.

Marshal Kirk McCusick was also there obviously, and they made what became BSD versions of Unix. They were awesome, and way better than the AT&T stuff which was basically outdated compared to their stuff. They also invented TCP/IP and BBnN wasn't happy about it because they had the contract to make that, but they did so much better that they won and got the contract to do TCP/IP. Anyway, after a while, they had an idea to start a company selling machines with BSD on them.

They wanted to sell basically Workstations, and put BSD on it instead of Unix from AT&T, and when Joy asked if Marshal wanted in on it, he said he was so close to finishing his thesis, he'd rather wait. Well, that single digit Employee number didn't come because they went ahead and started this little company selling BSD on commodity hardware, and named it Sun.

SunOS, was BSD. So, therefore, Linus can trace his idea of making a free OS, to, BSD!

Linus said he loved SunOS and THAT was what he wanted to mimic in his house to run something like it at home. So, take that into consideration and you have Linus saying basically BSD was so great that he had to have it at home, and so he made his own clone of BSD. 

Today Linux is more popular than BSD, and has more people working on it, yet, BSD is still amazing and still has a loyal following. Linux is under the GPL, and a lot of companies don't like it because they have to release source code of everything they make from it. 

To me, BSD is the best of both worlds... It has the grassroots Hackers behind it, but also big companies are probably going to get behind it more so too, because if they make an amazing product from a BSD based Licensed product, they aren't going to have to return it all back. They can actually CHOOSE what to do.

This isn't a shot at the GPL either. The GPL, DOES have it's merits, and it's points, and it's good to the World as well, and I can say I'm opinionated enough to pick sides, but, also, I can see the good in both too.

I also saw a quote here in someone's sig that said it was Linus Torvalds saying that if 386BSD had been around, he'd have never done Linux. And given that SunOS was BSD, and SunOS was what he liked, I tend to think that would have been true.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 17, 2010)

*gore*
I don't lurk around about linus/rms/whatever hating smth, and i'm not really interested, but even i've seen the 'masturbating monkeys' thing.


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

WTF is masturbating Monkeys?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 17, 2010)

gore said:
			
		

> WTF is masturbating Monkeys?


The "OpenBSD crowd"! LOL

Anyway, who cares. Use what you want/need/like then live and let live.


----------



## zspider (Jun 19, 2010)

I would have to say FreeBSD is probably one of the best operating systems I have ever tried. Its like a well oiled machine runs very smoothly, efficiently and almost never has any issues. Its all thanks to the hard work of the people who maintain it. The handbook is a really good document and has information on almost all of the routine tasks you would need to do with the system. I am glad the people take the time to code the system properly, it really makes a difference. FreeBSD is definitely staying on my laptop


----------



## oliverh (Jun 21, 2010)

gore said:
			
		

> I just saw this thread and wanted to make a correction; Where did someone ever see Linus hating FreeBSD? Or BSD in general? [...]



Just for the records:



> I claim that Mach people (and apparently FreeBSD) are incompetent idiots.



Linus Torvalds



> I think the OpenBSD crowd is a bunch of masturbating monkeys, in that they make such a big deal about concentrating on security to the point where they pretty much admit that nothing else matters to them.



Linus Torvalds


----------



## gore (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you for clearing up what that was about. I have not ever actually seen him say that stuff, and I was going on his book where he seems quite fond of BSD.

I guess I try to be in the middle of the BSD VS Linux stuff.


----------



## aragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Someone needs to make a documentary on Open Source.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 21, 2010)

> Someone needs to make a documentary on Open Source


A documentary?


----------

